# Server mit 3 Netzwerkkarten: IP-Konfiguration



## SYS83 (25. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Wir haben da mal nen kleines Problem mit unserem Netzwerk:

Wir haben bisher einen Server mit 2 Netzwerkkarten, die sind wie 
folgt konfiguriert:

Karte 1(Interner File-Server)

IP : 10.1.0.6
Gateway: 10.1.0.3


Karte 2 (IIS)

IP 195.75.98.xxx
Gateway 195.75.98.yyy


Der Server hängt hinter einem Router, der intern die IP 10.1.0.3 und extern die IP 195.75.98.yyy hat. So weit so gut.

Jetzt wollten wir eine 3. Netzwerkkarte für einen RAS/VPN-Server konfigurieren, nur haperts jetzt am Eintragen des Gateways.

IP soll ebenfalls einer 195.75.98.xxx-er Adresse sein.

Wenn wir jetzt die Gateway-Adresse (195.75.98.yyy) von der Netzwerkkarte 2 verwenden möchten, wird das von Windows abgeblockt, da diese schon von einer anderen Schnittstelle verwendet wird. Was müssen wir machen, damit Netzwerkkarte 3 von aussen erreichbar ist?

Schon mal Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## Loveboat (2. September 2009)

Warum willst Du unbeding eine 2. Karte mit einer IP aus dem gleichen Range installieren? Ist ja klar das Win da meckert. Besser wäre der vorhandenen Karte eine 2. IP zu vergeben, das Gateway ist dann das gleiche. Und somit hast Du keine Routing-Probleme. Selbst WinXP unterstützt dies, eingerichtet wird es in den TCP/IP-Eigenschaften.

Loveboat


----------



## SYS83 (2. September 2009)

Hallo Loveboat,

So wollte ich es anfangs auch machen, aber die 3. Karte ist aus Sicherheitsgründen von der Geschäftsführung so gefordert. 

Über die eine Karte soll der WebServer laufen und über die andere der VPN-Server. Sie wollen halt hier auch eine physikalische Trennung 

Jetzt hab ich aber wie beschrieben das Problem mit dem Gateway. Und keinen Plan wie ich das Lösen soll.


----------



## Loveboat (2. September 2009)

"...denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun"..... 

Welche Sicherheitsgründe soll es denn derren Meinung geben? 
Denn....

- gleicher IP Range
- gleicher Server

Techniker bleibt Techniker, Geschäftsführung = ..........


----------



## SYS83 (2. September 2009)

Sie wollen nicht dass mehrere Dienste über die gleiche Netzwerkkarte gehen. Sie haben Angst dass man über ein Hintertürchen (Bug oder was weiss ich) des einen Dienstes auf den anderen zugreifen oder mitschneiden kann. Deswegen die strikte Trennung. 

Also. Wie krieg ich jetzt das Gateway beim VPN rein (3. NW-Karte)? Irgendwie muss es ja nen Trick geben, wie ich wieder auf das selbe Gateway komme, wenn auch über einen Umweg?


----------

